# Boneless leg of lamb



## Roundtrip (Jun 24, 2019)

I've used this forum for advice in the past but this is my first post. I got a boneless leg of lamb from Costco and want to smoke it. I've seen some suggest a marinade before the rub, seen mesquite wood suggested, and have seen some suggest even dropping a few sprigs of rosemary directly onto the coals along with the wood. I'd love your suggestions. Here are my two major questions: can I smoke as is or do I need to do any trimming? And most importantly, do I leave the netting on or do I loosen it up/remove it for the smoke? Thanks, all.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd remove from netting, unfold season/rub/marinade then roll/tie/net again.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 24, 2019)

Here is the Boneless Leg of Lamb recipe I use from Malcom Reed. It's towards the bottom of the thread. Since then I've adjusted a bit more to compensate for uneven thickness allowing the IT to go up another 5º before pulling from smoker.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 24, 2019)

I usually untie and trim any thick fat.  retie if you want the end product to look more like a roast.  I have done it re-rolled and cut into similar thickness pieces. both work well.  the advantage of unrolled and cut is my wife like her meats more done than I do.  so i can cook the thick pieces rare and the thin ones more medium.  OR she gets the ends of the roll and i get the rest.  both are a win.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 24, 2019)

I would certainly un-net it so you can season it up outside and inside preferably o/n in the reefer then retie it. Also trim up gross amounts of fat, if any, and check for silver skin. Here's a leg I did a couple months ago: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffed-lamb-leg.286261/


----------



## GrillMeister.atx (Jun 24, 2019)

I love the Costco boneless leg of lamb.  Sear it hot for 30 minutes and then drop the temp down to 350 till the internal hits 145.  I leave it butterflied on the grill.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

YUM!  I have done it the same way.  my nect one Im gonna reverse sear.  smoke it to about 110-120 ish then grill fast at high temp for a sear.  I think - dont hold me to it.  :)


----------

